# Slide Locks?



## scotnali (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello there everyone. We just brought our new 250rs home today! Pretty exciting. I have been reading a bunch here and have learned a lot. Thanks to all who offer their wisdom. Our previous trailer had a lock that was necessary to put in the slide when travelling. Our new one does not appear to. Should there be? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

Actually from my experience most coaches do not need the slide locks...It is a safety feature to prevent slide from opening while traveling as well as prevent unlawful entry to your coach...As every rv'er knows, the 751 key used for outdoor storage compartments is a universal key which means that any Joe can open your hatch...By using slide locks it prevents manual operation of the slide from the outside..So all in all the slide locks are a good idea but not manditory...If you were to travel on bad or bumpy roads it will secure the slide better than without...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I suspect most don't have it due to the potential for damage if you leave the slide locked and try to operate the power slide out.


----------

